# Which car would you rather have and why?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

Which car would you rather have and why?

All 2005's

BMW 325xi, Subaru WRX, or Nissan 350Z


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

out of those i'd get the wrx, i think its the most bang for the buck, but if i was goin with the wrx, i'd save up alittle more for a STI


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

*B M W *


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Probably the beemer,


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Depends what you'll do with it.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

None I would have the H1 Hummer Baby


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they all have their ups and downs.

if you want a WOW, then the 350z or the 325 will do, but the BMW costs WAY too much to repair and maintain. the 350z is a great car, quite peppy and durable with stellar looks, but it just doesnt handle like a WRX. the WRX is probably the fastest car out of the three, especially an STI, but WRX's are notorious for tranny problems. also, im not a huge fan of subaru interiors, especially the seats. my recommendation goes to the 350z. i think its a clear-cut winner.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

wrx.. only if it's an sti.








great speed with excellent handling + 4 wheel drive and a turbo charger. you can't beat that. that's if im racing..

bmw 330xi would be a little nicer than the 325 only cause of the extra amount of displacement. 3.0L vs 2.5L the added .5 liters would do great highends. along with class and style, this would be my daily driver choice.

350z is a








instead of getting the nissan i'd go with nissan's predecessor infiniti. g35 would be my choice in the nissan/infiniti family.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

id have to go with the WRX, just based on versitility and functionality..

other wise id get the z, the BMW is last of the list..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WRX is for kids... get a BMW...


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

BMW...all others are just eggbeaters on wheels!!!


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

wrx,bmw, 350z


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd rank the BMW last if you're going to drive it everyday. There's a reasone it's rated as the most unreliable brand.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

whoops, double post.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Add the G35 to the list, and then i'll choose that.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Why those three? Are you interested in others? You have a pretty large price range there as a WRX is mid $20K and the other two are up in the $30's.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

none , i personally wouldnt buy an import. 
But which one would be best for you depending on what you are looking for?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

The bimmer.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

What do you want it for? are they all fully equipped?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

1975 porsche 911 turbo.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

If you want to race then get the WRX. F#ck it and get an older car and fix it up sick. You can get a 2.5L crate motor with 460hp. Put that in a stock looking 2003 with a race clutch, tranny and a few other things you can buy with the $$ you saved buying a used car. If its not for that then I would get the BMW for sure.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> I'd rank the BMW last if you're going to drive it everyday. *There's a reasone it's rated as the most unreliable brand.*
> [snapback]1020683[/snapback]​


are you kidding me? you gotta do some research on your cars man. bmw's are one of the MOSt reliable cars. not to mention great durability. everyone knows german engineering surpasses all. to prove it i have a 1984 bmw 528e that runs faster than today's civics/integras. it has 325k miles on it and NEVER had a problem with the engine. that should be the first one to choose as a daily driver.. the other two have gear ratios meant for racing.. c'mon man!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

BMW all the way i have a 2001 330xi myself and it drives liek a dream espically in the snow. if u plan to RACE it then the xi is the slowest of the 3ers but i prefer the BMW cause of all the cars there it will hold resale valuse most and to mantain it is cheaper cause less things go wrong.

also modifications for the BMW are much nicer looking then the others

www.e46fanatics.com

all BMW E46 series cars look at soem of those mods amazing!


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i go by other people's experiences, bmw has improved, but their cars have had major problems in their history. the only bmws i like are the new 5 series, M3, and the X3.

STI over the WRX, just because its a waste not to get the better version.

G35 over the 350z, and if you can wait 3 more years, the Infiniti GTR.

Throw a Lancer Evo into the mix and I'd definitely get that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Drive the 350z, then the WRX, and then drive the BMW.

Or save your time and just drive the BMW. The handling, speed, and luxury of it is awesome.

WRX = tranny problems, crappy interior.

BMW = high cost, expensive to maintain

350z = wont even compare it, try the G35 coupe.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

'
IM A DIE HARD BIMMER LOVER>>> but id say go wrx in this case.. cause an auto 325.. is absolutly gutless... well its not but it is yah know.... i say the same thing save a bit more and get that sti.. or get a bmw 330 ... anything lower than a 330 isnt a bimmer. and how to figure it costs more to maintain a bmw.. the cars never need anything.. as long as you kepp your maintainece scedule and dont neglect any part of it .. it will last forever.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It really depends on what you are looking for. All around, I like the 350Z. It may not be crazy fast, but it handles well, and looks f*cking awesome. It's too bad nissan screwed up and put that 3.5 in there. It would be awesome if they put a turbo version, or a version of their V8 truck engine in there. I would however, pick the BMW cuz I allready have a fast car. You can't beat the luxory. The wrx is nice, and performs well, but I'm not a fan of the styling or the interior....or the ride.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

id go for the 350z just for the look then the bmw the wrx is a fast car but like said the interior is crap and the styling is looking out of date IMO


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

im still young so lotta ppl say the wrx sti would suit better but the bmw is very classy....

im stuck between the Subaru wrx sti and a bmw 325xi.....

im not a racer but i enjoy driving faster than average.... thanks for the comments/suggestions... let's hear more!


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

btw, i thought the nissan 350z was better than the g35 coupe


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

charles_316 said:


> btw, i thought the nissan 350z was better than the g35 coupe
> [snapback]1021548[/snapback]​


The G35 has more class, the 350Z is more performance. If you aren't going to mod the car, get the bmw. The WRX is more of a toy than a car I would drive everyday.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

460hp subaru motors! btw...these motors only weigh 400lbs.

http://www.cgperformance.com/subaru_turn-key_motors.htm

600hp subaru








http://www.outbackmotors.com/600hp_setup.htm


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the BMW is 4-wheel drive like the WRX, the only problem i have with BMW's is, if you break a fog light, it costs 500 dollars for a new pair. and whats a BMW if its missing a fog light, you have to keep it maintained, or else there's no point in having it. its the same with the infinity, its a 350z that costs more money. i love how people say, "i'd do this, and i'd do that" i'd get a viper over a corvette, wouldnt you? but maybe i dont have the money to get a viper. its like someone comes on and askes, hey, do you think i should get a vette, and then someone else, who has no idea who this person is, what this person makes and what this persons motivation is, says no, dont get the vette when you can get the cadillac XLR. wouldnt you rather ride around in a caddy? well, no sh*t, but its not in the budget, the caddy costs a mere 30 thousand dollars more than the vette. its rediculous. he asked about a 350z not an infinity. out of the 3, i think the best overall car for everyday driving, reliability, customer satisfaction, and cost to repair is the nissan. the WRX is my second on the list, and the third is the BMW. the WRX lacks where they have a turbo on that STI. turbo's arent cheap, and if they break after warrantee, then you can expect a couple grand for a new one, or a grand for a rebuilt one. not to mention, the wrx is just plain uncomfortable. the seats are like sitting on a hard oak bench. it leaves you numb in the ass. i'll tell you what, if im driving down the road and these three cars drive by me, im going to be looking at the 350z more than the other ones, because less people have a 350z. which is another reason why i really hate bmw 3 series cars. they're so cheap for a bmw, that everybody with a decent job has one. if you think they hold their value, wait a few more years until people start trading their crap piles in. its going to be a real sticker shocker at the used car dealership come trade-in time. too many people have them. bottom line.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

quixoticboi said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rank the BMW last if you're going to drive it everyday. *There's a reasone it's rated as the most unreliable brand.*
> ...


It wasn't untill 99 that BMW started making more reliable cars. Everything before that was considered to be extremly unreliable. 
http://autos.msn.com/home/reliability_rati...spx?src=LeftNav
Even to this day they're know for being unreliable.

And R1dermon- the WRX is all-wheel drive, not 4-wheel drive. And it comes stock with a turbo also. Also a new turbo isn't a couple grand. You can get them used for as little as $150, or new for $800.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...i was saying that 4 wheels drive the car. all wheel drive and 4 wheel drive are different, yes, but its the same friggen concept. holy sh*t. also, used is not new is it? used is used. why would you want a used one if your used one already broke. makes great sense doesnt it. find me a new one for 800 bucks.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> dude...i was saying that 4 wheels drive the car. all wheel drive and 4 wheel drive are different, yes, but its the same friggen concept. holy sh*t. also, used is not new is it? used is used. why would you want a used one if your used one already broke. makes great sense doesnt it. find me a new one for 800 bucks.
> [snapback]1021686[/snapback]​


WorldOne sells the VF22 for $599 shipped.
http://www.worldoneperformance.com/
TD04's are littered all over Impreza.net. You can get em new, used, modified.... all for less than $800.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

if you were going to mod the bmw or wrx sti, wat would you do to it?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Depends on what you want to spend, and what you want to use the car for.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

well for everyday driving... like most ppl...

not many ppl are racing


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

If you plan on making any performance modifications stay away from the 2.5 BMW motor unless you have cash you want to spend.

STI's aren't too tough and there are many sites that would tell you what to do.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

im prolly not gonna mod it...


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

thats easy.....BMW


----------



## Proctain (May 4, 2005)

????? the STI is faster and has better handling than the BMW


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you're not going to mod it then I'd get the STI. It's got plenty of power, good suspension, and good brakes. If you get the urge, you can take it to a lapping day and do just fine.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

charles_316 said:


> Which car would you rather have and why?
> 
> All 2005's
> 
> ...


No competition, the beamer vof course, the rest is crap imo


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

the Z it just looks sexy standing still


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

heres my final imput on this, between my friends one has a z and one had a z and sold it, one has a g35 coupe, one has a wrxx sedan and one has a wrx wagon and one has a 325 and my ex gfs friend has the 325 xi. i have driven all of these cars..

first lets start with the rear wheel drive option, the g35 really inst much more luxury then the z, both have leather both can have navi, the z is lighter and faster, the G's back seat is pretty small and useless, the seats are pretty much the same.. id get the Z over the G, if your getting a small impractical perforance car why stop short for luxury? and teh differnece is very minor..

the 330xi or 325xi, good all wheel drive handling very few maintenance issues comfortable and nice interior but not very roomy. the engines are very linear, so when you run throught the revs there isnt realyl any point where the engine surges, this is from it not being turbo and the way the engine is tuned, its nice but personally i like to feel a little punch if you get on it..

WRx wagon / wrx sedan, i really like this car over the bmw because you have slightly more interior room and you have the turbo boxer plus subaru are the pros at all wheel drive performance, peopel like to talk trash about them but you go to colorado or vermont where it snows alot and especially in vermont winter is harsh on cars and tehre are subarus all over the place, i drove the wrx sedan with four 6 foot 200 lb guys all our gear and boards in a snow storm (about 8 inchs) from north jersey up to new york to go skiing, and this car did it like it was a nice summer drive, the engines got the juice, the all wheel drive works perfect and it has more interior room then a bmw three series, the interior doesnt have the european finish like the bimmer but its not as shitty as some people liek to make it out to be, the seats arent like shittty KIA cloth seats and the important stuff liek the steering wheel shifter and other controls along with the guages are good..

personally i would also consider an A4 quatro against the bmw xi and put those two in a differnt catagory then the wrx.. the wrx is faster romier and cheaper then the bmw and personally i think a better choice.. for the 7k - 10k more that you spend for the bmw i dont really feel your getting a better car from a functionality from my point of view then the WRX..

if your seriouse about the bmx then look at the A4, my ex has the a4 and my current g/f's room mate has an A4, and my buddies little brother has an older A4, i feel its a better car tehn a 3 series, they are roomier the interior is just as nice, actually trhe audi leather i think is nicer and tehy drive great, there all wheel drive system is excellent..

bottom line if you want all wheel drive get the WRX for the price and perforance, get the A4 for the luxury interior, get the Z for a summer sports car because if you get a Z or G your gonna have a bitch of a time getting any where if it snows a MM


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, but are you going to put that turbo in yourself? labor costs money too. you might know how, but not every STI owner is going to know how to put a turbo in. not even 40% of them are.

also, faster and handling are not what buying a car is all about. if that's what you base your purchase on, i can get you a used viper from 1996 that will smoke the sh*t out of all three of those cars for mid 30's. personally, the 3 series is BMW's cheapest car, i'd stay away from it, the WRX is too much motor for the hardware that is used, its a disaster on 4 wheels, and the 350z is a rebirth of the FAMED Z car from nissan. its a couple years of R&D and trial and error, its gotten nothing but good reviews and praise. the motor has less complicated parts meaning less chance for failure than the wrx. its way better looking than both the cars(especially the bmw) and you get what you pay for with it. not to mention more comfortable than a wrx.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ok, but are you going to put that turbo in yourself? labor costs money too. you might know how, but not every STI owner is going to know how to put a turbo in. not even 40% of them are.
> 
> also, faster and handling are not what buying a car is all about. if that's what you base your purchase on, i can get you a used viper from 1996 that will smoke the sh*t out of all three of those cars for mid 30's. personally, the 3 series is BMW's cheapest car, i'd stay away from it, the WRX is too much motor for the hardware that is used, its a disaster on 4 wheels, and the 350z is a rebirth of the FAMED Z car from nissan. its a couple years of R&D and trial and error, its gotten nothing but good reviews and praise. the motor has less complicated parts meaning less chance for failure than the wrx. its way better looking than both the cars(especially the bmw) and you get what you pay for with it. not to mention more comfortable than a wrx.
> [snapback]1022991[/snapback]​


how is the motor to much for the hardware with the wrx? they have been making the wrx for years, its based on the rally car and they have years and years of rally testing and technology going into it.. the wrx is not flawed and subaru motors are not more complicated then a nissan v6, the flat four boxer is a solid motor, it pretty much the same as most porshe engines.. upgrading the turbo on the sti isnt really even necessary, it already has 300 hp and goes like hell. even the base wrx is no slouch, not really ment for dragging though so any percieved weakness in the drive train isnt really because of flawed design but actually from misuse.. im not saying you cant drag race a wrx or that it is slow off the line but thats not what its built for..

that is all besides the point if hes considering the bmx 325xi performance isnt that important because that thing is a slug. plus if you really are serious about performance then you would understand that leather and all the other luxury amenities add weight and effect performance.

a true performance enthusiast isnt as concerned about the interior as much as whats under the hood.. i wish you could get cars with two recaros and a roll cage, plexi windows, not carpet and no airconditioning or stereo.. totally stripped, race ready..

i totally agree abotu the bmmier and the Z except the z isnt realy a practical daily driver and especially if you live any where that it snows..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ok, but are you going to put that turbo in yourself? labor costs money too. you might know how, but not every STI owner is going to know how to put a turbo in. not even 40% of them are.
> 
> also, faster and handling are not what buying a car is all about. if that's what you base your purchase on, i can get you a used viper from 1996 that will smoke the sh*t out of all three of those cars for mid 30's. personally, the 3 series is BMW's cheapest car, i'd stay away from it, the WRX is too much motor for the hardware that is used, its a disaster on 4 wheels, and the 350z is a rebirth of the FAMED Z car from nissan. its a couple years of R&D and trial and error, its gotten nothing but good reviews and praise. the motor has less complicated parts meaning less chance for failure than the wrx. its way better looking than both the cars(especially the bmw) and you get what you pay for with it. not to mention more comfortable than a wrx.
> [snapback]1022991[/snapback]​


You sir are an idiot and I'm not going to get into it with you. Why don't you look through your past posts and see how many times you've posted completly WRONG information and been called on it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I disagree with him too, but you shouldn't call him an idiot...









Go BMW


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i have a 350Z and i love it









gonna track it t his summer


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

im leaning towards the BMW 325XI

First, i checked insurance quotes and the bmw is the cheapest one out of the three...

second, it snows in southern ontario obviously so havin a Z wouldn't be too practical....

third, imo the looks of the BMW 325XI are better than the WRX... (it wouldnt be STI)...

plus, im tryin to find a good-priced used bmw on autotrader or somethin.... 2003-2005


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

also, im not lookin to race so performance isnt a top priority but the bmw sure aint slow


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Youll be happier with a bmw... the wrx is ugly...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Go drive 'em and make the decision for yourself.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i base model impreza would be on the same level of the performance of the 325xi.. if you just want the amenities of the bmw then the impreza isnt what your looking for but i would suggest giving the A4 quatro a real good look IMO i ts just as good if not better then the 325xi..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

charles_316 said:


> also, im not lookin to race so performance isnt a top priority but the bmw sure aint slow
> [snapback]1023201[/snapback]​


im too lazy to search for the actual performance specs but the 325 xi is atleast 1-2 seconds slower zero to 60, i think its like mid 7 second 0-60 and the wrx is mid 5's, that is a pretty big differnce in performance.. if your not even looking for performance then why even consider the wrx? that makes no sense..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

consider this, both the 350z and the wrx qualified for the car and driver ten best award. just something to consider before purchasing a bmw.

also, i'd like to know why you insulted me. i have stated my opinion, my opinion is not idiotic, its an opinion. just like yours. did i call you an idiot? did i challenge you? no, so leave it at that. even if you have no knowledge about the real world of cars and vehicles in general. im not holding it against you. 
a nissan naturally aspirated v6 motor is going to have SUBSTANTIALLY less complicated/moving parts than a boxer motor with a turbo and an intercooler. a 4 cylinder motor with 300 ponies from the factory is fine tuned with many parts that give it the kick that it has. it has GOD awful ride quality and the interior noise is fair at best. a nissan 350z is not only better looking, it rides better, is more comfortable on the inside, has more ammenities, and is plenty fast. also, you say that misuse of the car is the reason it would break, well duh, but if i holeshot a 350z right next to a wrx from redline, the wrx is going to break long before the 350z. its not made for that. however, i guess if you lived in australia and you drove over dirt roads littered with rocks and obstacles all day, then the 350z would really be a poor choice. now doesnt that make sense? think about this, since in the USA, we have what we call PAVED roads, one doesnt need a car which will break with too much traction, but will go GREAT over the dirt...sheesh, i feel like im talking to an idiot.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> consider this, both the 350z and the wrx qualified for the car and driver ten best award. just something to consider before purchasing a bmw.
> 
> also, i'd like to know why you insulted me. i have stated my opinion, my opinion is not idiotic, its an opinion. just like yours. did i call you an idiot? did i challenge you? no, so leave it at that. even if you have no knowledge about the real world of cars and vehicles in general. im not holding it against you.
> a nissan naturally aspirated v6 motor is going to have SUBSTANTIALLY less complicated/moving parts than a boxer motor with a turbo and an intercooler. a 4 cylinder motor with 300 ponies from the factory is fine tuned with many parts that give it the kick that it has. it has GOD awful ride quality and the interior noise is fair at best. a nissan 350z is not only better looking, it rides better, is more comfortable on the inside, has more ammenities, and is plenty fast. also, you say that misuse of the car is the reason it would break, well duh, but if i holeshot a 350z right next to a wrx from redline, the wrx is going to break long before the 350z. its not made for that. however, i guess if you lived in australia and you drove over dirt roads littered with rocks and obstacles all day, then the 350z would really be a poor choice. now doesnt that make sense? think about this, since in the USA, we have what we call PAVED roads, one doesnt need a car which will break with too much traction, but will go GREAT over the dirt...sheesh, i feel like im talking to an idiot.
> [snapback]1023431[/snapback]​


hhmmmm well at first i was going to rebuttle some of your assanine "theories" about a six cyclinder having less moving parts and being less complicated then a turbo 4,

heres a hint an intercooler is not a "moving part" and the two extra cyclinders require extra valves and injectors and ingnition conponents, a turbo is more or less part of the exhaust/intake then the engine and technically the boxer has lower compresion ratio..

or that the WRX has worse ride quality then the Z (both are pretty stiff, having driven both the Z was stiffer), and where living in austrailia comes from i have no clue he actually said he lives in canada, but instead of arguing with a rock or a mass-hole which is just about equal to a rock, i will refer to scoobies earlier statement..

"You sir are an idiot and I'm not going to get into it with you. Why don't you look through your past posts and see how many times you've posted completly WRONG information and been called on it."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> consider this, both the 350z and the wrx qualified for the car and driver ten best award. just something to consider before purchasing a bmw.
> 
> also, i'd like to know why you insulted me. i have stated my opinion, my opinion is not idiotic, its an opinion. just like yours. did i call you an idiot? did i challenge you? no, so leave it at that. even if you have no knowledge about the real world of cars and vehicles in general. im not holding it against you.
> a nissan naturally aspirated v6 motor is going to have SUBSTANTIALLY less complicated/moving parts than a boxer motor with a turbo and an intercooler. a 4 cylinder motor with 300 ponies from the factory is fine tuned with many parts that give it the kick that it has. it has GOD awful ride quality and the interior noise is fair at best. a nissan 350z is not only better looking, it rides better, is more comfortable on the inside, has more ammenities, and is plenty fast. also, you say that misuse of the car is the reason it would break, well duh, but if i holeshot a 350z right next to a wrx from redline, the wrx is going to break long before the 350z. its not made for that. however, i guess if you lived in australia and you drove over dirt roads littered with rocks and obstacles all day, then the 350z would really be a poor choice. now doesnt that make sense? think about this, since in the USA, we have what we call PAVED roads, one doesnt need a car which will break with too much traction, but will go GREAT over the dirt...sheesh, i feel like im talking to an idiot.
> [snapback]1023431[/snapback]​


and to clarify one thing the STI is built to be a street car (not for off road racing, comes with summer tires) the regular wrx is based off the rally car, regular wrx is 2.0 liter like all other rally cars, sti is 2.5 liter and would not qualify for WRC..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> and to clarify one thing the STI is built to be a street car (not for off road racing, comes with summer tires) the regular wrx is based off the rally car, regular wrx is 2.0 liter like all other rally cars, sti is 2.5 liter and would not qualify for WRC..
> [snapback]1023487[/snapback]​


Subaru has been making a 2.5 before the STI came out right?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > and to clarify one thing the STI is built to be a street car (not for off road racing, comes with summer tires) the regular wrx is based off the rally car, regular wrx is 2.0 liter like all other rally cars, sti is 2.5 liter and would not qualify for WRC..
> ...


yeah the impreza 2.5 rs, i think they have also used the 2.5 in the legecy and the outbacks and forester but in a much less tuned version the the sti


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Drive all three and pick the one you like plain and simple. I would not base any decision on a internet forum where 90% have no idea what they are talking about.

Pick what you like


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, Subaru has been using the 2.5L engine for a while. The phase I EJ25's are really good engines, the phase II aren't as great. The EJ253 that is in the new RS's is one of the worst engines Subaru has made. Before the New Age STi's (EJ257) the only STi with an increase in displacement was the STi 22B which uses a EJ22. (2.2 L)

If you're serious about getting a WRX then wait intill the 06 is released. It's going with the 2.5L. It's the same engine as in the Legacy GT and Forester XT. It's the same engine as the STi except the STi has higher flowing heads and AVCS(Subaru's version of V-tec) and a few other little odds and ends.

Also, if you want something luxury, then check out the Legacy GT (250hp). 

















You could also save up a few more pennies and get the 06 Legacy GT Spec B (276hp). Here's what SportCompactCar said:http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/roadtests/0306scc_legacy/

BTW, here's a quote from the April issue of ConsumerReports: "Among 2004 models, the most reliable brand overall is now Subaru, which averaged 8 problems per 100 vehicles"


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

when does that Legacy version come out?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It's been out for a while. Make sure you test-drive the 05+ GT or GT Limited. The others aren't turbocharged. The GT Spec B should come out with the new models. Just be aware that Subaru hasn't officially annouced it's release, but has dropped alot of hints about it. Let me see if I can find some interior shots for you.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

This is the auto with sportshift, but you can get a manual too.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Holy triple post....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't know, but that 'luxury' interior of the legacy doesn't look all that nice. I'll have to check the new legacy in the parking lot and see it in person.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> [snapback]1023804[/snapback]​


damn thats nice..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, the interior looks alot better in person. Also, it's got navigation (as a option) under the flap in the center console.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

BMW


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> BMW
> [snapback]1024529[/snapback]​


BMW = break my window


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

damn the Legacy looks really nice... maybe ill test drive the 05 ltd


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Ya, the interior looks alot better in person. Also, it's got navigation (as a option) under the flap in the center console.
> [snapback]1024522[/snapback]​


The whole plastic dash looks crummy. Feels like the 350z.

I'd take the Audi or BMW interior.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry dont think I would every buy any of these, not my style.

go with the one you want the most.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> BMW
> [snapback]1024529[/snapback]​


i dont have to say the other meaning of this do i, idk if its been posted yet?!


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

im goin to test drive the bmw today....

hope it rides good


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

BMW= Black Mans Wish(im not a racist i swear) do i dare tell you guys what pontiac stands for. idk if you posted it yet, but if u never drove a sti before i reccomend it, very fun car to drive. audi tt is pretty fun too. never drove a mitsubishi evo but i've heard some good things about them too.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> do i dare tell you guys what pontiac stands for.
> [snapback]1025538[/snapback]​


Please do tell.... I have one


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > do i dare tell you guys what pontiac stands for.
> ...


pontiac stands for pos or we just redesign the same car over and over again and change the last name of it. grand prix, grand am.. so on...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I would definitly choose the Subara, but not the new one







. I would go for a 2000` , I like them most. Especialy the inside of that new one,







very ugly. It`s a `racecar`, not a BMW 5.30D for example.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

pontiac= Poor Old N***** Thinks Its A Cadillac


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> pontiac= Poor Old N***** Thinks Its A Cadillac
> [snapback]1025659[/snapback]​


like i said i'm not a racist


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i test drove the BMW 325i today and loved it!

i bought a used one from the dealership that only had 30,000 km mileage...... it is white exterior and black interior

it'll be comin next week


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

charles_316 said:


> i test drove the BMW 325i today and loved it!
> 
> i bought a used one from the dealership that only had 30,000 km mileage...... it is white exterior and black interior
> 
> ...


Nice pick up man. I work right next to the BMW Financial building and all I see is every BMW model out there. Damn it sucks so much.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats on your choice BMW makes a solid car


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sweet! I hope you enjoy it.

btw- Just curious, but did you test drive the other cars you where considering before you bought the BMW.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, the interior looks alot better in person. Also, it's got navigation (as a option) under the flap in the center console.
> ...


what kind of material do you think the BMW or audi dash is made out of? its all plastic of some type or another

well anyway congrats on the new ride..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

^
I thought their dash was made of gold and had little leprachauns built it.

Just look at some pics of interior though
























or the wrx


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

id go for the audi s4 
i owned a bmw and there not all that nice
but what the hell do i know


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

id still go for the wrx, the 325 is a chick car (especially in auto) plus the wrx has more interior space..

also agree with darby, i like the audi interior much more..


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

ill put up some pics if i get around to takin pictures of it...

it is a white bmw 325i... the tinted windows w/ the white looks awesome..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you got a nice one... good thing you stayed away from the WRX...

Everytime I see the WRX i think of a little asian kid trying to race it... and usually, that is the case... 
Even though it is a fast car... there is a HUGE class difference from the WRX and the BMW...

you can say whatever you want "BMWs are chick cars.." but the truth is, WRX sti is a kids car... FAST, but not classy


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

exactly. nismo, how old are you? im guessing you're no older than 25. every post you make praises a wrx as the be all and end all vehicle to own. it must just be the best car on earth huh? the WRX gets looks like (should i pull him over?) from cops, the other two cars(BMW and nissan) get looks like(successful individual who doesnt waste his money on a "phat" ride when he's young, rather, he saves up for years until he has a crap load in the bank, and while the young guy is paying off debt for a wrx which was totaled 2 years ago, the older guy is living in a posh house, taking vacation, riding in HIS boat, and driving his nissan/BMW) now thats food for thought.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> exactly. nismo, how old are you? im guessing you're no older than 25. every post you make praises a wrx as the be all and end all vehicle to own. it must just be the best car on earth huh? the WRX gets looks like (should i pull him over?) from cops, the other two cars(BMW and nissan) get looks like(successful individual who doesnt waste his money on a "phat" ride when he's young, rather, he saves up for years until he has a crap load in the bank, and while the young guy is paying off debt for a wrx which was totaled 2 years ago, the older guy is living in a posh house, taking vacation, riding in HIS boat, and driving his nissan/BMW) now thats food for thought.
> [snapback]1029498[/snapback]​


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> exactly. nismo, how old are you? im guessing you're no older than 25. every post you make praises a wrx as the be all and end all vehicle to own. it must just be the best car on earth huh? the WRX gets looks like (should i pull him over?) from cops, the other two cars(BMW and nissan) get looks like(successful individual who doesnt waste his money on a "phat" ride when he's young, rather, he saves up for years until he has a crap load in the bank, and while the young guy is paying off debt for a wrx which was totaled 2 years ago, the older guy is living in a posh house, taking vacation, riding in HIS boat, and driving his nissan/BMW) now thats food for thought.
> [snapback]1029498[/snapback]​


actually i am older then 25 and i also dont feel the need to show every one how fancy i am by driving an over priced econ-o-box (honestly thats all the 3 series is), i dont see the point in flaunting success and dont see the point to surround my self with excess.. not to mention someone as succesful as you make it out to be isnt going to be driving a 3 series and alot of people who drive three series are 25 or younger so take your snobish attitude and blow it out your high maintenace bitch arse..

do you actually think cops see a z and think oh that guy must be successful im not going to pull him over but the ricer douch in the wrx is getting a ticket? that really makes sense? good one..

i think for the money the wrx is a much much more practical car, it serves a functional purpose other then pointless luxury..

im not saying its the best car ever but there where three options listed the bimmer, the z and wrx and of those three the wrx is the most diversly functional choice, its fast safe and reliable and more room.. id rather have "cheap" plastic interior then pointless wood grain inlays, what purpose does that serve, is your ass so fragile you need heated leather seats? gues what leather seats are colder in the winter and hotter int eh summer then the cloth seats in the wrx plus they require more maintenance. the z is really just a summer car for anyone that lives in an area where it snows, the options werent what should i get for a summer /weekend sports car, hes lookin for a daily driver..

i could continue but dont need to defend my self because you obviously have more pointless priorities, i perfer things that serve a purpose and you perfer wasteful excess..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Then perhaps he should get a kia? It’s more "practical'? The Idea is to get something that is of beauty (or speed; depending on your age)... not practicality. The WRX maybe fast, but it is UGLY... not toooo many people want to drive ugly cars...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Then perhaps he should get a kia? It's more "practical'? The Idea is to get something that is of beauty (or speed; depending on your age)... not practicality. The WRX maybe fast, but it is UGLY... not toooo many people want to drive ugly cars...
> [snapback]1029555[/snapback]​


then here is another untouched subject that we would never agree on, i dont htink the wrx is ugly but this is porbably because of my appreciation for WRC, yeah the M3 gtr is basically a 3 series but my point is the wrx is a more muscular looking car then the sleeker smoother design of the bmw..

a kia is not pratical because you spend more time bringing ti back to the dealer for recals and repairs plus it has shittier crash ratings then either the wrx or bmw and its under powered and FWD is not as good as AWD..

age has nothing to do with the desire for speed, ever go to a muscle car show or a hot rod show? see all the old cars with big 502s and crazy cars with blowers and old chargers and mustangs? are those young people? are those cars slow? how many people under 25 do you see driving a fararrie or porshe (other then boxer) are those slow cars? how many peopleunder 25 have vipers or zo6 vettes? hmm i dont think there are too many, actually its mostly older people who can afford those cars and they are fast as hell..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

okay, so there are some old guys trying to relive their youth... big deal...:laugh:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> The WRX maybe fast, but it is UGLY... not toooo many people want to drive ugly cars...
> [snapback]1029555[/snapback]​


The BMW and Z are slow, but look good.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> okay, so there are some old guys trying to relive their youth... big deal...:laugh:
> [snapback]1029585[/snapback]​


your right its not a big deal but the point is your stance is weak, you make statements that ahve no back, yes the bmw is a nice car, yes the interior uses nicer more expensive materials then the wrx, yes the bmw has teh appeal to people that are looking for affordable luxury in a well designed car and are willing to pay more..

rigor what do you drive, just curious? how old are you?

i have a 97 altima, i bought (mommy and daddy never bought me any cars) it when i was 21 because it was what i could afford within reason that is a very reliable and comfortable car, at this point its not worth it to sell and i dont really feel like having car payments so im going to drive it until it requires a repair that cost more then its worth.. but my next car purchase will be based on my needs not looks or luxury and will most likely be a used subaru, either a legecy limited edition, wrx wagon maybe a forester xts..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

LMAO, some of those guys have had those particular cars since they got their license...find me 5 men over 50 who drive a wrx.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont drive a car... i walk....

besides the point... most people that are going to spend $30k would rather have a BMW... because it is a nicer, classier car...

The only people I see driving the wrx are rich asian kids whose parents bought the car... and they already upgraded the exaust. Again, i only see KIDS driving that car...

you may see kids driving the BMW, but when you do, you always say to yourself "wish mommy and daddy bought me a nice car like that"

same goes for a hot chick that drives a nice car like that...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> LMAO, some of those guys have had those particular cars since they got their license...find me 5 men over 50 who drive a wrx.
> [snapback]1029621[/snapback]​


Good point... !


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

also, a wrx is nowhere near the power class of a 383, 426(obviously) 440, 455...etc...these motors propel a 4 thousand pound car down a 1/4 mile track in the same time it takes your ricer car to get there. and your wrx weighs 1000lbs less at least. not only that, the wrx has the luxury of awd, where the old muscle cars are all rear wheel. something even funnier is these old cars are way bigger on the inside too. its not even a comparison, they're two seperate automobiles.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> LMAO, some of those guys have had those particular cars since they got their license...find me 5 men over 50 who drive a wrx.
> [snapback]1029621[/snapback]​


now you have a point there that rigor was not able to make, yeah some of the muscle car guys have had there cars for awhile, and you probable wont find many guys that old driving a wrx, but i have seen a older woman that live in my area, she has to be atleast late 40's if not older and she drives a dark redish color wrx, i no its not her son or daughters, i see her driving it every day. i was driving around with my friend one day and saw a really old guy driving a wrx, we had to look two or three times to make sure we were seeing it right because this guy was old blue hair seat all close to the wheel and up right, he was driving the wrx.. so now thinking back i have seen 2 out of the 5 peopel over 50 driving a wrx.. saying that wrx only appeals to people younger then 25 is asanine


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> also, a wrx is nowhere near the power class of a 383, 426(obviously) 440, 455...etc...these motors propel a 4 thousand pound car down a 1/4 mile track in the same time it takes your ricer car to get there. and your wrx weighs 1000lbs less at least. not only that, the wrx has the luxury of awd, where the old muscle cars are all rear wheel. something even funnier is these old cars are way bigger on the inside too. its not even a comparison, they're two seperate automobiles.
> [snapback]1029652[/snapback]​


hey dont go there i never even tried to knock old muscle cars, just becaus ei like jap cars doesnt mean i cant alos have a great love and appreciation for old american muscle..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> LMAO, some of those guys have had those particular cars since they got their license...find me 5 men over 50 who drive a wrx.
> [snapback]1029621[/snapback]​


Go to an autox and you'll see many older people driving WRX's.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I dont drive a car... i walk....
> 
> besides the point... most people that are going to spend $30k would rather have a BMW... because it is a nicer, classier car...
> 
> ...


well you see diferent things in your area, yeah i see kids driving them too but most of the people i see and know with wrx's are in there late 20's to early 30s and got the wrx because its a great car for people who like to get out and go snowboarding in the winter and do stuff and still have a decent perforance car that is great for getting back and forth to work and can get good fuel economy if you dont stomp on it all the time..

your not going snowboarding or mountain biking or fishing in a z. the bmw maybe if its the xi but hte 3 series is about the same interior space as a civic..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my point is, most of their comercials are pointed at the younger demographic of drivers. more than 50%(meaning most) of the drivers of a wrx fit the demographic they're trying to appeal to, which is young mid20's. looking at the flip-side, most of the people buying z cars are people who used to drive z's, and older people getting ready to retire...i'd love to see a spreadsheet on the different age demographics for each car.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> my point is, most of their comercials are pointed at the younger demographic of drivers. more than 50%(meaning most) of the drivers of a wrx fit the demographic they're trying to appeal to, which is young mid20's. looking at the flip-side, most of the people buying z cars are people who used to drive z's, and older people getting ready to retire...i'd love to see a spreadsheet on the different age demographics for each car.
> [snapback]1029787[/snapback]​


Are you kidding? People that purchase a Z are pretty close in age to those buying WRX's, and even more-so with those buying STi's.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I see a bunch of HAGS driving the Z....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I see a bunch of HAGS driving the Z....
> [snapback]1029836[/snapback]​










I see a bunch of hags driving WRX Wagons too.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...it must be where you live...everyone i see driving the z are the same people contemplatng buying a chrysler crossfire. mid 40's


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I see a bunch of HAGS driving the Z....
> ...


NOoooo... stop ditching the fact... hags DO NOT drive STI's.... PERIOD!

they drive Z's and "wagons" but not STIs


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think the z can go eitehr way, my roommate had a z for a year when he was 21 or 22, my other buddy just got a convertable z hes 25, my other friend has a g35 since he was 24..

like scrappy said very similar age group to the wrx, sti, evo crowd...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Nissan/Infinity did the same thing Subaru did. They flooded the market with the Z/G35 in it's initial year of production. Now you can get them for a song and a dance.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> dude...it must be where you live...everyone i see driving the z are the same people contemplatng buying a chrysler crossfire. mid 40's
> [snapback]1029843[/snapback]​










that is what I see here in CALI... 40+

but occational young peeps that have one...

but as a percentage... more younger than older people drive the sti...

the Z maybe half-half (if that)... but there you go..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


Sometimes I see hotties driving STi's.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

really???? I have never seen a chick drive as STI


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, we've got alot of women active in autox here that drive STi's. (some are definitly hotties)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... im the the wrong part of the country!!!!

chix only drive jetta's here


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice choice on the BMW it will do you well.

Also way too much stereotyping in this thread.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks...

the bmw rode extremely smooth and in terms of performance, it is more than fast enough for me...

i mean, this isn't a slow car compared to average cars.... it has good acceleration and speed for practical driving....

and also, the interior and everything is appealing....

the only thing about it i see is the space in the back..... for passengers in the back, the leg room is pretty small but that is pretty typical for these types of cars...


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Ya, we've got alot of women active in autox here that drive STi's. (some are definitly hotties)
> [snapback]1029855[/snapback]​


i see alot of chicks driving the z and alot of older men driving the sti around here (chicago)


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

btw, do any of you guys know any good car forums like pfury and/or any bmw forums?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

search google, there are probably hundreds. heh.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I see chix driving the Z here too... but no Old guys driving the STI...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i see young guidos and older guys driving the hard top z's and mostly women (older) driving the convertable z's

mostly younger guys driving sti, more of a mix driving wrx

mostly chicks driving 325's and some middle age yuppies..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah... the WRX wagon is def for old peeps...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Every 'Z' I have seen around here has been driven by 20-30 year olds....

Those cars annoy me. Nissan ruined the Z.

Personally I woulda said f*ck all those cars and bought a Neon SRT-4, but Im a racer, so yeah.

Good choice on the Bim Dub, buddy of mine is a BMW tech so I get to see all kinds of neat sh*t.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i have to say, that srt-4 is one potent son of a bitch. you see the new 300c srt-8 though??? i'd ride that horse ANY day.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont like the SRT for nothing... its a NEON...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have alot of respect for the srt-4 from a performance and value stand point but nothing will get me past the fact it is still a neon, they could have used the same chasis and redsigned the body so it looks nothing like neon and i would be all over it but, it is still a neon..


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

wrx







4 wheel drive, fast, and from japan :rasp:


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

[quote name='RBPIRANHA 1' date='May 18 2005, 03:24 PM']
wrx







4 wheel drive, fast, and from japan :rasp:

the s4 awd and bi-turbo and has in my opion 
better options then the wrx just cost a little more


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its a hot neon. lol. it sounds badass when it spools up dude. seriously, there's a blue one driven by a hot chick like a block away from me, its naaasty.


----------



## jdmwrx (Dec 8, 2004)

if u like driving fast, id say get a wrx....but im impartial cause i have one....get an sti....ive blown my tranny twice....i hear the sti tranny is stonger. if your nuts on the road, youll love having a subaru.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

my buddy just bought a sti and i cant
wait to drive it to see what it's like


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

wrx..it's the cheapest


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cheap=better? honestly, not to say you made the wrong decision, its your decision of course, but i wouldnt have gone for any of the three. power, speed and luxury + value can be found in the chrysler 300c. fully decked out for mid 30's.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think he made a perfect decision... because he seems happy with it :nod:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

darby said:


> RBPIRANHA 1 said:
> 
> 
> > wrx
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

post pix of these "neons" I gotta see em...!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jdmwrx said:


> if u like driving fast, id say get a wrx....but im impartial cause i have one....get an sti....ive blown my tranny twice....i hear the sti tranny is stonger. if your nuts on the road, youll love having a subaru.
> [snapback]1031648[/snapback]​


maybe your just abusive to your tranny? ever think that?

it may not be an inherit problem with the machine it might be the driver?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> cheap=better? honestly, not to say you made the wrong decision, its your decision of course, but i wouldnt have gone for any of the three. power, speed and luxury + value can be found in the chrysler 300c. fully decked out for mid 30's.
> [snapback]1032048[/snapback]​


yeah but the 300c is a huge car and no where near as nimble as the three cars listed.

thats like compaing a honda valkerie to an rc51
the valkerie has power speed and luxury but it doesnt have nearly the same handling as the rc51


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

but even if you abused a car (like when I had my mustang), its tough to blow TWO trannies... they cannot be made that well if you can bust them with a stock car...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wrx sti, more gas efficient last a long time and big turbo. Not to mention it is pretty.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> but even if you abused a car (like when I had my mustang), its tough to blow TWO trannies... they cannot be made that well if you can bust them with a stock car...
> [snapback]1032297[/snapback]​


 you have to consider that this isnt just a regular tranny like a rwd mustang, your dealing with a awd system.

he wasnt specific if he blew the tranny because of a shifting/gear related problem or if it was a transfer case problem... or if he was slamming it into gear hard and not clutching all the way, hard launchs ect..

im just suggesting that it is possible hes hard ont eh drive train because of his driving style BECAUSE he went through two trannys, if it was just one then maybe he just got one with a bad bearing or a gear witha imperfection, but twice may indicate some other reason.

i had a friend that got a celica gts, and previously had a mustang, he was shitty stick driver and blew the engine two or three times and the tranny once, he blamed it ont he tranny having the gears to close together but it was just hm being a sloppy shitty stick driver.. thats why i suggest it may not be the machine but the driver..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

true, but i have heard others say the same thing about the tranny...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, i heard a bunch about tranny problems in the wrx's a couple years ago...nothing about the sti, but i did hear complaints.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The tranny on the WRX has been in use for a very long time. It's pretty weak, BUT for someone to blow two they gotta kick the sh*t out of it.

Everone I know that autox's thier WRX is still on thier first tranny, ALL the guys I know that dragrace have poped thiers. It just can't handle 6k clutch-drops or habitual hard drops to 3rd.

Now the 6spd STi tranny, or the RA gears can handle alot of abuse.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

proof that old guys like the sti as much as young guys










ok i admit its bad but i did it w/paint, i was bored and dont have photo shop..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you cant beat photographic evidence!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> proof that old guys like the sti as much as young guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

here are some pics of the bmw...

they arent that good b/c they arent in the sun...


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

i would like a yellow 1999 Ferrari 360 Modena. or i will settle for a 88-91 crx with a k20a motor!

but out of those 2 cars i would get the bmw. i dont know y i just like bmw's


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Neither, G35 coupe!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

350Z with the VQ30DETT from the JGTC Skyline.

Anyone ever had trouble with the stock WRX tranny? I keep hearing people complaining about problems, yet my friend with 350 whp has never once had a problem. Perhaps the newer cars are less reliable from a transmission standpoint, but I have never witnessed the problem myself.

If I was going to buy a 3-series BMW I would only buy the M3. Nothing to do with having a car to show-off money, which I don't have anyway, but simply because it is such an amazing car to drive. My friend's dad has one, and doesn't mind me driving it here and there.

I have taken all 3 out, though never really flogged a 325xi. I know it is a nice car, but I am not sure why you wouldn't hold out and get the 330...personal preference I guess.

I wouldn't buy any of those three though. I have along list of potential cars, and only the 3.0 TT 350Z makes it off of this list.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the xi is a dog speedwise, but if you're looking for ride quality that you DEFINATELY will not be getting from a 350z or a WRX then thats the way to go. 0-60 in 8+ seconds isnt exactly impressive. lol. hehehe. nice looking car though.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Looks good charles_316.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well the only thing that matters here is that hes happy with his new ride which appears to be the case, congrats and enjoy!


----------

